# New Andinobates of Colombia



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi,
Yesterday Zootaxa released the Adolfo Amezquita's team, along with some fine collaborators, description paper of a new Andinobates of the northwestern cordillera in Colombia. 

For those not familiar with the Andinobates from here, think in a new species of the red highland frog group, the bombetes group. Pictures are around fb since yesterday, so enjoy them 

Daniel

http://biotaxa.org/Zootaxa/article/view/zootaxa.3620.1.8


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Any idea of where I might find a pdf of the article to read it? Thanks.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Send me an email chuck and I will send it to you


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

send me one too Ray, thanks in advance.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

If someone could send me a link as well that would be great.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

See above, Julio.


----------

